# eye color help



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok this is my first year with blue eyed kids and I need help. I thought it would be very obvious to eye color but I am just not sure about one of the kids. Look at each picture and tell me what color you see.

picture 1









picture 2









picture 3


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo Teresa I do believe that is called Marble Blue eyed and yes they can produce blue eyed kids. (especially pic 3)

How old are the kids? if it is older then 4 weeks then for sure he/she has the marble blue eyes otherwise it could still change to brown.

Oh pic one doesn't look blue eyed to me though :shrug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey they are 3 days old


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the first two will probably be brown eyed then but the 3rd will likely retain the marble blue eyes. Just from the way they look and how Owen changed last year


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That happened to me...at first I thought I had 2 kids with blue eyes...then a couple days later one had those marble eyes, but a few days later they turned to brown. I thought I was having "color blindness" or something :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Teresa,
I have to say that last picture is just adorable. They are cute as ever.
I have no idea about the eye color, but I would not make a guess until they are several week to months old. You never know when they will change IF the do at all.


----------

